# iPhone-less



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

This morning I'm rocking an old RAZR, because my iPhone (along with my wife's) is in a fedex box on its way to Texas to secure financing for two new iPhone 4s that I'll be ordering tomorrow (actually ordering 3, but only two are replacing existing iPhones).  It's going to be a rough 10 days without a smartphone.

Anybody else sold their old in anticipation of the new?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Last week I retired my Palm Pre in favor of a new EVO Android phone.  But the Pre is merely going into reserve status rather than being sold.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm selling mine, but don't think I could go that long without one. I did that when the K2 came out. I'm making plans to ship it on the 24th. I'll be first in line at my AT&T store, so I should be able to get the one I want (32Gb White) and then head to the post office later that day.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm selling mine, but don't think I could go that long without one. I did that when the K2 came out. I'm making plans to ship it on the 24th.


I was going to do that, but prices are falling so rapidly that it didn't seem worthwhile to wait. One place I was considering selling to, eztradein.com (run by Dealtree, the back end provider for Best Buy's trade in program) was offering $171 for a 16GB 3G on Thursday, and by Saturday it was down to $96. 16GB 3GS has fallen from $260 to $233 in the same time frame. The place I eventually went with, cexchange.com (back end for Radio Shack and Abt Electronics) hasn't seen the dip yet, so I wanted to strike while the iron is hot, so to speak.

I can handle being without a phone for a week if it means I get $100-200 more for the old ones.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I sold my 3G a few months ago (hindsight--wish I'd known the iPhone 4 was on the way, otherwise I would've waited a few more months    ), but I didn't sell it until I had already purchased the 3GS.  There is no way I could have gone a couple of weeks without my iPhone.  And boy, that sure sounds pathetic, LOL.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I really thought about it, but I think I'll just take the sim card out and give it to my son to use as a Touch. Hey, maybe I should sell it to him!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm going to check out those links. I want to sell mine as well, and I can go without for a week or so if it means a significant dollar amount.


----------

